# WHITE DWARF Magazine monster index



## Garnfellow (Mar 23, 2003)

Based on Boz's most excellent Dragon monster index, I thought I'd start an index of critters appearing in the White Dwarf. 

In case you didn't know, back in the day the WD was an excellent British RPG magazine published by Games Workshop. WD had plenty of great D&D articles, and in its heyday could easily compete with Dragon for quality and popularity. 

A long-running feature in WD was the Fiend Factory, a column of new monsters. Many of these monsters were later harvested and processed for inclusion in the Fiend Folio -- including classics like the hook horrors, grell, and githyanki.

As time went on, the focus of White Dwarf shifted away from D&D, and by issue 100 the magazine was 100% devoted to Warhammer and other games.

My own collection of WDs is pretty spotty, with several large gaps. I used "Psyker's (now Exodite's) White Dwarf and Fanatic Press Issue Index Home Page" to fill in the holes and to check my work.

I only focused on monsters stated for *D&D -- if you included new Runequest monsters, the list would increase significantly.  

In any case, this list should be considered fairly preliminary. I posting it here in the hope that other folks will be able to help clean it up.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 23, 2003)

*White Dwarf Issues 1-25*

WD 1 (June/July 1977): none.

WD 2 (Aug/Sept 1977): Spinescale (Ian Livingston), Dune Stalker (Ian Livingston), Ning (Ian Livingston), Giant Caterpillar (Ian Livingston), Bloodhawk (Ian Livingston).

WD 3 (Oct/Nov 1977): none.

WD 4 (Dec 1977/Jan 1978), "Monsters Mild & Malign": Glitch, Droll, Smoke Creature, Smoke Demon, Typo, Mind Drain, Ibem, Black Leech, Black Orc, Death Snake.

WD 5 (Feb/March 1978), "Monsters Mild & Malign": Beholder Variant - Fuzzy, Beholder Variant - Steely, Gremlin, Bogy, Demon - Imps, Demon - Iron, Cyborg, Cyclops, Manta, Cynopard, Banth, Kzin, Mobil DissThreep, Goldeater, Sphex.

WD 6 (April/May 1978), "A Place in the Wilderness": Dragon spider (Lewis Pulsipher), Termagant (Lewis Pulsipher), Blue Horror (Lewis Pulsipher), Striding Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher), Longhorned Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher), Fiend (Lewis Pulsipher), Jugger (Lewis Pulsipher).

WD 6 (April/May 1978), "Fiend Factory": Needleman (Trevor Graver), Throat Leech (Ian Livingstone), Mite (Ian Livingstone), Bonesnapper (Ian Livingstone), Fiend (Ian Livingstone), Disenchanter (Roger Musson), Nilbog (Nick Best).

WD 7 (June/July 1978), "Fiend Factory": Necrophidius (Simon Tilbrook), Rover (Gary Ames), Living Wall (Neville White), Volt (Jonathan Jones), Gluey (Guy Shearer), Squonk (Christopher Kinnear), Eye Killer (Ian Livingstone), Witherweed (Simon Eaton), Withera (Don Turnbull).

WD 7 (June/July 1978), "Lair of the Demon Queen": Banshee (Tom Wright).

WD 8 (Aug/Sept 1978), "Fiend Factory": Tween (Ian Waugh), Cloocicus Simbiocicus (Roger Musson), Rock Beast (Callum Forbes), Carbuncle (Albie Fiore), Coffer Corpse (Simon Eaton), Whirler (Simon Muth), Turlung (Thomas Benson), Stinwicodech (Eamon Bloomfield).

WD 9 (Oct/Nov 1978), "Fiend Factory": Svart (Cricky Hitchcock), Dokon (Ian McDowell), Imorph (Andrew Key), Stair Stalker (Roger Musson), Whipper (Bob Scurfield), Flying Fish (Dave Waring), Urchin (Nick Louth), Umpleby (Stephen Wood), Nasnas (Roger Musson).

WD 9 (Oct/Nov 1978), "The Lichway: Complete Mini-Dungeon": Susurrus (Albie Fiore).

WD 10 (Dec 1978/Jan 1979), "Fiend Factory": Blink Skeleton (Brian Hanstock), Inverse Monster (John Culver), Mimble (Tony Brinkham), Familiar (Trevor Mendham), Sandman (Roger Musson), Eastern Skeleton (Brian Taylor), Warlock Cat (David Taylor), Bragger (Roger Musson), Dahdi (Mervyn Lemon).

WD 11 (Feb/March 1979), "Fiend Factory": Lauren (Colin Reynolds), Spook (Roger Musson), Witherstench (Jonathan Jones), Tribe of the Stone (Jack McArdle), Berbalang (Albie Fiore), Sheet Phantom (David Wormell), Lapidan (Roger Musson), Devil Dog (Louis Boschelli).

WD 12 (April/May 1979), "Fiend Factory": Assassin Bug (Ian Livingstone), Iron Pig (Roger Musson), Grell (Ian Livingstone), Hook Horror (Ian Livingstone), Githyanki (Charles Stross), Giant Bloodworm (Ian Livingstone), Desert Raider (Cricky Hitchcock), Three-Headed Skrat (Bob Montgomery).

WD 13 (June/July 1979), "Fiend Factory": Doombat (Julian Lawrence), Terithran (Ronald Hall), Imp, Fire (M. Stolery), Imp, Smoke (M. Stolery), Imp, Steam (M. Stolery), Imp, Molten (M. Stolery), Shadow Demon (Neville White).

WD 14 (Aug/Sept 1979), "Fiend Factory": Gurgotch (Roger Musson), Mindweb (David Taylor), Energy Cyclone (MC), Ice Maiden (David Hicks), Gazer (Charles Stross)

WD 15 (Oct/Nov 1979), "Fiend Factory": Heat Monster, Tacharanid, Dragon Dog, Russian Doll Monster (Mike Ferguson), Time Freezer, Pebble Gnome.

WD 16 (Dec 1979/Jan 1980), "Chronicle Monsters: Inspired by The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, The Unbeliever": Raver (Lewis Pulsipher), Evil Cormorant (Lewis Pulsipher), Ur-Vile (Lewis Pulsipher), Cavewight (Lewis Pulsipher), Seareach Giant (Lewis Pulsipher).

WD 16 (Dec 1979/Jan 1980), "Fiend Factory": Tenser Beast (J. D. Morris), Man Scorpion (Phil Masters), Ogress (Mark Barnes), Wrecker (Andrew Hicks), Plantman (Brendan Bulger).

WD 17 (Feb/March 1980), "Fiend Factory": Night Rider (Chris Morris), Spice Worm (Dave Tant), Heat Skeleton (Nicholas Riggs), Bodach (Michael Roberts), Green Worm (Ghee Bowman), Goom (Nigel Proudfoot).

WD 18 (April/May 1980), "Fiend Factory: Inspired by Fiction": Mandrake Person (Glen Godard), Hound of Kerenos, Phung (Simon Tilbrook), Couerl.

WD 18 (April/May 1980), "The Halls of Tizune Thane": Green Gremlin (Albie Fiore), Gu'en-Deeko (Albie Fiore), Nandie (Albie Fiore), Nandie-Bear (Albie Fiore), Shadow Dancer (Albie Fiore).

WD 19 (June/July 1980), "Fiend Factory: Low level monsters": Empipath (Andy Wouldham), Stormbiter (Simon Eaton), Undead Horse (John Webster), Werefox (John R. White), Darkhawk (James Meek).

WD 20 (Aug/Sept 1980), "Fiend Factory: Mini-wilderness scenario for 4th-6th level adventurers": Creeper (John R. Gordon), Water Leaper (Roger Moore), Slime Beast (Dave Stapleton), Frog Folk (Phil Masters), Melodemon (Michael Wilkinson), Cauldron-Born (Tim Walters).

WD 21 (Oct/Nov 1980), "Fiend Folio: One Eye Canyon - Mini-Wilderness Scenario, 5th-7th Level": Brother of the Pine (Julian Lawrence), Chthon (Colin Reynolds), Enslaver (Roger Moore), Miceman (Stephem Norledge), Dragon Warrior (Tony Wilson), Grey Sqaarg (Graham Head), Cyclops (Albie Fiore).

WD 22 (Dec 1980/Jan 1981), "Fiend Factory: The Heavy Brigade": The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Ian Cooper), Ungoliant - Queen of the Spiders, Capricorn (Roger Moore), Crystal Golem.

WD 23 (Feb/Mar 1981), "Fiend Factory: The Flymen": Flyman (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Drone (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Artisan (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Warrior (Daniel Collerton), Flyguard  (Daniel Collerton), Flymage  (Daniel Collerton), Northfly (Daniel Collerton), Sandfly  (Daniel Collerton).

WD 24 (April/May 1981), "The Lair of Maldred the Mighty": Morghiss (Mark Byng), Doombat (Mark Byng), Guardian Skeleton (Mark Byng).

WD 24 (April/May 1981), "Fiend Factory: Monster Madness": Bonacon (David Taylor), Llort (Andrew Key), Todal (Marcus Barbor), Tali Monster (Craig Edwards), Dungeon Master (Malory Nye).

WD 25 (June/July 1981), "Fiend Factory: The Black Manse - mini-scenario for 5-6th level": Dream Demon (Phil Masters), Incubus (Roger E. Moore), Brain Sucker (John R. Gordon), Guardian (Simon Tolbrook).


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 23, 2003)

*White Dwarf Issues 26-50*

WD 26 (Aug/Sept 1981), "Fiend Factory: Dire Tribes": Shadow Goblin (Barney Sloane), Asrai (Roger E. Moore), Forest Giant (M. Newton), Winter Kobold (Jonathan Hardwick).

WD 27 (Oct/Nov 1981), "Fiend Factory: Near Misses": Spikehead, Wirrn (Ian Beckingham), Greenman (Brendan Bulger), White Ape (Brendan Bulger), Cold Beast (Dean Lockwood).

WD 28 (Dec 1981/Jan 1982), "Operation Counterstrike": Ralkan (Marcus L. Rowland).

WD 28 (Dec 1981/Jan 1982), "Fiend Factory: Out of the Woods": Whispering Tongue (Simon Miller), Driver Ant (Albie Fiore), Birch Spirit (C. N. Cartmell), Chameliad (R. D. Bowes), Black Unicorn (Alan Howcroft/Anthony Howcroft).

WD 29 (Feb/Mar 1982), "Fiend Factory: The Desert Light - Mini-scenario for 5th-6th level characters": Giant Sandcrab, Anubi, Kail, Shim-Shari, Argorian Wormkin.

WD 30 (April/May 1982), "The Curse of the Wildland": Hsiao (Phil Masters) 

WD 30 (April/May 1982), "Fiend Factory: In Good (?) Company": Stirge Demon (Ivo Smith), Weresnake (Cas Liber), Muryan (Roger Moore), Sprite Knight (Phil Masters), Vampire Wolf (Coacula) (Trevor M. French), Minidrag (D. Parrington).

WD 31 (June/July 1982), "Fiend Factory: In search of a Fool - D&D mini-adventure for 4th/5th level adventurers": Daoine Sidhe, Leanan-Sidhe, Lorelei Willow (Roger Moore), Dendridi (Phil Masters).

WD 32 (Aug 1982), "Lore of the Ring: Tolkien Adaptations": Nazgul, Winged Beast.

WD 32 (Aug 1982), "Fiend Factory: Little Things": Greater Raven, Nightling, Qothe, Wyrmlet, Mara.

WD 33 (Sept 1982), "Fiend Factory: All in the Mind": Psitan, Psi-mule, Giant Mole (Roger Moore), Zytra, Lord of the Mind Flayers (Charles Stross), Grimp.

WD 34 (Oct 1982), "Troubles at Embertrees": Giant Wood Ant (Paul Vernon), Embertree (Paul Vernon)

WD 34 (Oct 1982), "Fiend Factory: More Dead Than Alive": Morbe (Albie Fiore), Unborn (David Howard), Rusalka (Roger Moore), Wraith-Warrior (Daniel Secker), Goldfinger (I. J. Chomacki).

WD 35 (Nov 1982), "Fiend Factory: Lord of Kanuu": Spidron (John R. Gordon), Beggar-Louse - Normal (Alan Heaven), Beggar-Louse - Sand (Alan Heaven), Beggar-Louse - Marsh (Alan Heaven), Beggar-Louse - Giant (Alan Heaven), Dark Bat (Christopher Kirk), Undead Rat - Skeletal Rat (P. M. Rhodes), Undead Rat - Zombie Rat (P. M. Rhodes).

WD 36 (Dec 1982), "Fiend Factory: The Loculi": Loculi.

WD 37 (Jan 1983), "Fiend Factory: Species Special": Weed Delver, Crestcat, Javukchari, Antmen.

WD 37 (Jan 1983), "The City in the Swamp": Ghralthi (Graeme Davis).

WD 38 (Feb 1983), "Fiend Factory: Faerie Denizens": Gwyllion, Bogle, Redcap, Bean-Nighe, Fay Stirge, Spriggan, Duergar, Phooka, Black Annis.

WD 39 (Mar 1983), "The Daughter of Danu": Gremlins (Alan E and Charles M Paull). 

WD 43 (July 1983), "Fiend Factory: And Some Came Riding": Bug Rider, Lich-King, Vanith-Vadiren.

WD 44 (Aug 1983), "Fiend Factory: Tribes and Tribulations": Wodennian (Phil Masters), Blackling (Dan Lukacinsky), Wohk (Anthony Bufton), Yelg (Mark Monaghan).

WD 45 (Sept 1983), "Fiend Factory: Plane Speaking": Sand Demon (Alan Craddock), Fire Tongue (Alan Craddock), Servant of the Flame (Alan Craddock), Elemental, Dust (Jason Micklewright), Elemental, Heat (Jason Micklewright), Elemental, Ice (Jason Micklewright), Elemental, Vapour (Jason Micklewright).

WD 46 (Oct 1983), "Fiend Factory: Death in Green - Mini-Scenario for medium high level party of 4-8 adventurers": Ivyix (Dale Hueber), Crimson Carpet (Mark Byng), Acrophid (John Gordon), Puffball Plant, The (Mark Byng), Vily (Dale Bartlett), Dame Verte (Ed Dovey).

WD 47 (Nov 1983), "Fiend Factory: Mini-Monsters": Diabolo (Phil Masters), Trollkin (Dan Lukacinsky), Trist (John Gordon), Krowk (Dale Hueber), Gromit (John Smart).

WD 48 (Dec 1983), "Fiend Factory: Dungeoneering with Demons": Gremlin (Liz Fletcher), Sraim (Liz Fletcher), B'Krath (Liz Fletcher), Rult (Liz Fletcher), Storm Demon (Liz Fletcher), Stalker (Liz Fletcher), Porphyr (Liz Fletcher), Amorph (Liz Fletcher), Pazuzu (Liz Fletcher), Demon Wolf (Liz Fletcher), Incubus/Succubus (Liz Fletcher), Nightmare (Liz Fletcher), Akresh (Liz Fletcher).

WD 49 (Jan 1984), "Fiend Factory: Insect World": Skullcatcher, Giant Praying Mantis, Giant Moth, Golden Beetle, Drainwing.

WD 49 (Jan 1984), "The Key of Tirandor, Part One: The Search for the City": Wood-Demons, Anak (Mike Polling).

WD 50 (February 1984), "The Key of Tirandor Part 2: Inside the Lost City": Guardians of the City (Mike Polling).


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 23, 2003)

*White Dwarf Issues 51+*

WD 51 (March 1984), "Fiend Factory: Creatures in Exile Based on Julian May's The Saga of the Exiles novels": Firvulag, Tanu, Howler.

WD 52 (April 1984), "Fiend Factory: Close Encounters of the First Kind Low Level Creatures": Spider Dragon, Whippersnapper, Marsh-Wiggle, Grey Dominator.

WD 53 (May 1984), "Fiend Factory: Slave Hunt - Low Level Mini-Adventure": Wood Skeleton (Wayne Burchell), Plentyn Nos (Anonymous), Zwergind (F. J. Dolan), Gremkin, Black (Trevor M. French), Gremkin, Red (Trevor M. French), Gremkin, Green (Trevor M. French).

WD 53 (May 1984), "The Naked Orc: A Study of Orcish Society": Soldier Orc (Rufus Wedderburn), Snaga Orc (Rufus Wedderburn), Uruk Orc (Rufus Wedderburn).

WD 54 (June 1984), "Fiend Factory: Now You See Them, Now You Don't": Surrogate (Fred Lee Cain), Shapeling (Fred Lee Cain).

WD 56 (Aug 1984), "Fiend Factory: High Planes Drifters - creatures from the Planes": Rok-or, Magmite, Mephit, Ice, Mind Shadow.

WD 56 (Aug 1984),"The Belgariad: Fantasy Fiction for AD&D": Algroths, Mud-Men (Peter Ransome).

WD 56 (Aug 1984), "The Sunfire's Heart, Part 1: Erresea Island": Buggane (Minor Demon) (P G Emery).

WD 57 (Sept 1984), "Fiend Factory: Majipoor Monsters from Lord Valentine's Castle and Marjipoor Chronicles by Robert Silverberg": Sea Dragon, Forest-Brethren, Metamorph, Skandar, Vroon, Hjort, Ghayrog.

WD 57 (Sept 1984), "The Sunfire's Heart, Part 2: The Island of Rammas": Frost Vampire (Peter Emery).

WD 58 (Oct 1984), "Fiend Factory: Chun the Unavoidable Mini-Scenario 2-4th Level": Archeults, Pelgrane, Deodand, Chun.

WD 59 (Nov 1984), "The Great Hunt": The Reaver, The Great Hunter (Simon Iff).

WD 60 (Dec 1984), "Fiend Folio: Felines, Fungi and Phantoms": Bush Cat, Tunnel Crawler, Blood Spore, Helgost.

WD 61 (Jan 1985), "All Creepies Great and Small": Bug, Armbane Bug, Bug, Buzzbug, Bug, Stinger, Bug, Milead Bug, Bug, Gnaw Bug, Bug, Giant Mosquito, Igni Beetle, Flame Beetle, Caraxe.

WD 61 (Jan 1985), "Beyond the Shadow of a Dream": Woods Vampire (Ian Marsh).

WD 62 (Feb 1985), "Fiend Folio: O Caber": Pine Tree Spirit.

WD 63 (March 1985), "Fiend Factory: A Not-So-Lonely Mountain": White Hart,The, Gwillion, Cramesha, Zirosownee (Two-Headed Eagle).

WD 64 (April 1985), "Fiend Factory: Trogaar": Sand Golem, Desert Orc, Cactus Cat, Sand Sniper.

WD 65 (May 1985), "Fiend Factory": Noegyth Nibin, The.

WD 66 (June 1985), "Fiend Factory: The Silent Hater": Gachragar, Stong Toad, Green Salamander, Swamp Lurker, Silent Hater.

WD 66 (June 1985), "The Philosopher's Stone": Lashbriar (David Whiteland).

WD 71 (Nov 1985), "Fiend Factory: Just Good Fiends - What Makes an Interesting Monster ": Psychic Vampire.

WD 73 (Jan 1986), "Fiend Factory: Jumble Jungle - Rain-forest monsters for AD&D": Army Wasps, Vampire Bat, Quetzl, Aphrodite's Nemesis.

WD 75 (Mar 1986), "Nightmare in Green": Fire-Flower (Graeme Davis), Leechweed (Graeme Davis), Stagweed (Graeme Davis), Oozing Jelly (Graeme Davis), Brothers of the Pine (Graeme Davis).

WD 82 (Oct 1986), "A Stroll Across the Discworld: AD&D Adventures on the Back of a Giant Turtle (Not forgetting the four elephants)": Bel-Shamharoth, The Troll of Discworld, "Ashley Shepherd."


----------



## Gez (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: White Dwarf Issues 51+*



			
				Garnfellow said:
			
		

> *WD 58 (October 1984), "Fiend Factory: Chun the Unavoidable Mini-Scenario 2-4th Level": Archveults, Pelgrane, Deodand, Chun.*




Vance monsters ! Gimmie !

I also want windstick demons and archfeathers. (I'm not sure of their names, having read translations, the windstick demons are the hopping monsters that ambushes the caravan in Cugel Saga, archfeathers are enemies of Rhialto that know where to find the precious IOUN stones. Maybe that's what the Archveults are.)


----------



## BOZ (Mar 24, 2003)

pretty awesome!    now if only i knew what a lot of those monsters do...


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 27, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *pretty awesome!    now if only i knew what a lot of those monsters do... *




Looking over the lists, I'm tempted to begin a regular series of conversions. Many of the monsters -- especially in the early issues -- are fairly goofy. (Imagine being too goofy for the original _Fiend Folio_ !) But there are several quite good monsters and even a few real gems that, for whatever reason,  have not yet been resurrected.

As an aside, one of the coolest things about paging through these old White Dwarfs is the art. While the 1980 vintage game mechanics may feel hopelessly out of date, illustrations by Russ and other _Fiend Folio_ artists never go out of style.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 27, 2003)

before you start on that, you might want to check here to see what cildarith has done already.  he was going at a very good pace, but he hasn't done any conversions in a few weeks.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 27, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *before you start on that, you might want to check here to see what cildarith has done already.  he was going at a very good pace, but he hasn't done any conversions in a few weeks. *




Veeeeery nice . . . I hadn't seen those conversions before, and the acrophid would have been on my A list. Thanks for the scoop.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 27, 2003)

there are also a couple of runequest monsters from WD a few pages in.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 9, 2003)

Had a chance to review a bunch of WDs: 23-28, 34 and 35. Updated the entries for those issues and added a few new critters.


----------



## Cas Liber (Oct 16, 2004)

aha - nice to see my weresnake mntioned again somewhere (even if only on a list....)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2004)

that was you?  hey, cool.


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 27, 2004)

Garnfellow,

My brother has still got a complete run from no 1 to about 100 or so. I'll have a dig and see if I can find things from issues you've missed.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 27, 2004)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> My brother has still got a complete run from no 1 to about 100 or so. I'll have a dig and see if I can find things from issues you've missed.




That sounds pretty cool. I think issue 100 was right around where they switched to all Warhammer, all the time format.

Man, I keep meaning to do some conversions of these monsters.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 27, 2004)

Cas Liber said:
			
		

> aha - nice to see my weresnake mntioned again somewhere (even if only on a list....)




Boy, what would be cooler than a 3e update by the original author?

(hint, hint . . .)


----------



## diaglo (Dec 27, 2005)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty cool. I think issue 100 was right around where they switched to all Warhammer, all the time format.



i think you are right. that's right when i stopped reading it.


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 27, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Garnfellow,
> 
> My brother has still got a complete run from no 1 to about 100 or so. I'll have a dig and see if I can find things from issues you've missed.




MonsterMash and/or Garnfellow,

I am looking for a reprint of two articles that were published in issues #16 (pages 8-10) and #21 (pages 8-9).  Both articles were AD&D conversions of monsters and classes found in The Thomas Covenant Chronicles.  Can either of you help?

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't help but wonder how many of these would have graced the pages of a Fiend Folio II had TSR been as monster-book intensive in 1E as the later editions have been.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 27, 2005)

i certainly wouldn't have been surprised to see one!


----------



## Zebek (May 26, 2006)

rom90125 said:
			
		

> MonsterMash and/or Garnfellow,
> 
> I am looking for a reprint of two articles that were published in issues #16 (pages 8-10) and #21 (pages 8-9).  Both articles were AD&D conversions of monsters and classes found in The Thomas Covenant Chronicles.  Can either of you help?
> 
> Thanks!




If you're still looking, I'll brave my attic and dig them out for you.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 12, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 30 (April/May 1982), "Fiend Factory: In Good (?) Company": Stirge Demon (Ivo Smith), Weresnake (Cas Liber), Muryan (Roger Moore), Sprite Knight (Phil Masters), Vampire Wolf (Coacula) (Trevor M. French), Minidrad (D. Parrington).



I think that last one should be "Minidrag".



			
				Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 53 (May 1984), "Fiend Factory: Slave Hunt - Low Level Mini-Adventure": Wood Skeleton (Wayne Burchell), Plentyn Nos (Anonymous), Zwergind (F. J. Dolan), Gremkin, Black (Trevor M. French), Gremkin, Red (Trevor M. French), Gremkin, Green (Trevor M. French).



Also in "The Naked Orc: A Study of Orcish Society" by Rufus Wedderburn in issue #53, there are stats for three variations of orcs: Soldier Orc, Snaga and Uruks (stats for 'Male', 'Female' and 'Young' are given for each type). These orc types seem to be loosely based on Tolkien's orcs.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 12, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 61 (Jan 1985), "All Creepies Great and Small": Bug, Armbane Bug, Bug, Buzzbug, Bug, Stinger, Bug, Milead Bug, Bug, Gnaw Bug, Bug, Giant Mosquito, Igni Beetle, Flame Beetle, Caraxe.



Also the Woods Vampire from "Beyond the Shadow of a Dream" by Ian Marsh.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jun 18, 2007)

Echohawk,

Nice catches all. I lost many edits to this list during the Great EnWorld Server Crash, so it's great to have another set of eyes on this.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 23, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 66 (June 1985), "Fiend Factory: The Silent Hater": Gachragar, Stong Toad, Green Salamander, Swamp Lurker, Silent Hater.



Also in this issue: Lashbriar, from "The Philosopher's Stone" by David Whiteland.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 23, 2007)

WD 75 (March 1986), "Nightmare in Green" by Graeme Davis: Fire-Flower, Leechweed, Stagweed, Oozing Jelly, Brothers of the Pine.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 25, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 47 (Nov 1983), "Fiend Factory: Mini-Monsters": *Diablo* (Phil Masters), Trollkin (Dan Lukacinsky), Trist (John Gordon), Krowk (Dale Hueber), Gromit (John Smart).



I know it's a real nit-pick but that should be "Diabolo"  .


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 25, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 49 (Jan 1984), "Fiend Factory: Insect World": Skullcatcher, Giant Praying Mantis, Giant Moth, Golden Beetle.



The drainwing (a large butterfly that feeds off magical energies) also appears in this Fiend Factory column. Issue #49 also contains wood-demons (huge, shaggy beasts that aren't actually demons) and the anak (a race of short, hairy, muscular humanoids), in the article "The Key of Tirandor, Part One: The Search for the City" by Mike Polling.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 37 (Jan 1983), "Fiend Factory: Species Special": Weed Delver, Crestcat, Javukchari, Antmen.



Also in this issue, the Ghralthi, from "The City in the Swamp" by Graeme Davis.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

Issue #39 has a stat block for Gremlins on page 27, in the article "The Daughter of Danu" by Alan E and Charles M Paull. These gremlins are said to be cousins of the leprechauns.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

And in issue 50, there are Guardians of the City in "The Key of Tirandor Part 2: Inside the Lost City" by Mike Polling.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

In issue 56, the article "The Belgariad: Fantasy Fiction for AD&D", stats are given for Algroths and  Mud-Men. (As well as Belgarath and the god Torak!)

Edit: As well as the "Buggane (Minor Demon)" in "The Sunfire's Heart, Part 1: Erresea Island" by P G Emery.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 57 (Sept 1984), "Fiend Factory: Majipoor Monsters from Lord Valentine's Castle and Marjipoor Chronicles by Robert Silverberg": Sea Dragon, *Forst*-Brethren, Metamorph, Skandar, Vroon, Hjort, Ghayrog.



That should read "Forest-Brethren". Issue 57 also has the Frost Vampire in "The Sunfire's Heart, Part 2: The Island of Rammas" by Peter Emery.

Issue 59 has stats for "The Reaver" and "The Great Hunter" in "The Great Hunt" by Simon Iff.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2007)

And in issue 82, D&D stats for Bel-Shamharoth and the Troll of Discworld appear in "A Stroll Across the Discworld: AD&D Adventures on the Back of a Giant Turtle (Not forgetting the four elephants" by Ashley Shepherd.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 8, 2007)

Echohawk,

Thanks again. I've updated the index.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 8, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> WD 75 (March 1986), "Nightmare in Green" by Graeme Davis: Fire-Flower, Leechweed, Stagweed, Oozing Jelly, Brothers of the Pine.




Is this "brothers of the pine" different from the one way back in issue 21?


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 8, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> In issue 56, the article "The Belgariad: Fantasy Fiction for AD&D", stats are given for Algroths and  Mud-Men. (As well as Belgarath and the god Torak!)




Is there an author listed for this article?


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 8, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Is this "brothers of the pine" different from the one way back in issue 21?



No, same creature. The article in #75 mentions its sources as follows:


> Kulamtu trees, fire-flowers and leechweed come from the works of Robert Howard. The stagweed is taken from _The Seed in the Sepulchre_ by Clark Ashton Smith. The brothers of the pine first appeared in _WD21_.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 8, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Is there an author listed for this article?



Yes, sorry. The author is Peter Ransome.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 8, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry. The author is Peter Ransome.




Excellent -- thanks again for reviewing this; you've found a couple of edits I know I made but were lost in the server crash, pointed out a few I'm sure I didn't ever make, and found a whole bunch of monsters in the later issues I don't own. Teamwork is awesome.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 27, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 6 (April/May 1978), "A Place in the Wilderness": Dragon spider (Lewis Pulsipher), Termagant (Lewis Pulsipher), Blue Horror (Lewis Pulsipher), Striding Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher), Longhorned Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher), Fiend (Lewis Pulsipher), Jugger (Lewis Pulsipher).



The creatures in this article are all "dragons" based on Jack Vance's novel _The Dragon Masters_, so it might be more accurate to list them as:
Dragon, Spider
Dragon, Termagant
Dragon, Blue Horror
Dragon, Striding Murderer
Dragon, Longhorned Murderer
Dragon, Fiend
Note that the table of stats incorrectly lists the Longhorned Murderer as "Longhorned Murder". Also, although it is referred to in the text and has a picture, the Jugger does not seem to have any statistics including in the article. (I suspect that they were accidentally dropped from the table during lay-out.)

There are also very basic stats for four types of humans from the same setting: Tracker, Heavy Trooper, Weaponer and Giant. I don't think those are significant enough to warrant including in the index though.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 22, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 5 (Feb/March 1978), "Fiend Factory": Beholder Variant, Fuzzy, Beholder Variant, Steely, Demon, Gremlin, Demon, Bogy, Demon, Imps, Demon, Iron Demon, Cyborg, Cyclops, Manta, Cynopard, Banth, Kzin, Mobil DissThreepGoldeater.



Another update: These creatures come from an article that predates the "Fiend Factory" (which started in issue #6) called "Monsters Mild & Malign". One creature from the article (the Sphex) is missing from this list, and neither the gremlin nor the bogy is a demon, based on the descriptions.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 24, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> WD 4 (Dec 1977/Jan 1978), "Monsters Mild and Malign (Predecessor to Fiend Factory): Part I:": ???.



Creatures appearing in this article are: Glitch, Droll, Smoke Creature, Smoke Demon, Typo, Mind Drain, Ibem, Black Leech, Black Monk, Black Orc and Death Snake. Note that these creatures (and the ones in the follow-up article in issue #5) are not original to _White Dwarf_, but a compilation of D&D-compatible critters that first appeared in even more obscure sources, including _Dungeoneer_, _Alarums & Excursions_, _News from Bree_ and _Owl & Weasel_.

Also, I now have a new least favourite D&D creature ever -- the typo. This is an invisible, untouchable, invulnerable monster that causes spelling mistakes in spells cast nearby, such that a "sleep" spell instead summons a herd of "sheep". Ugh. Please don't anyone ever bother converting that one


----------



## Shade (Aug 24, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Also, I now have a new least favourite D&D creature ever -- the typo. This is an invisible, untouchable, invulnerable monster that causes spelling mistakes in spells cast nearby, such that a "sleep" spell instead summons a herd of "sheep". Ugh. Please don't anyone ever bother converting that one




Can you provide the stats so we can get going on the conversion?


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 24, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Creatures appearing in this article are: Glitch, Droll, Smoke Creature, Smoke Demon, Typo, Mind Drain, Ibem, Black Leech, Black Monk, Black Orc and Death Snake. Note that these creatures (and the ones in the follow-up article in issue #5) are not original to _White Dwarf_, but a compilation of D&D-compatible critters that first appeared in even more obscure sources, including _Dungeoneer_, _Alarums & Excursions_, _News from Bree_ and _Owl & Weasel_.




Holy crap that sounds cool. I don't suppose you have a scan of that article?


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 24, 2007)

No, but I have a scanner. Mail me .


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 19, 2007)

Echohawk,

Thanks to your help, I've posted a conversion of the death snake from issue 4 to my site:

http://home.gwi.net/~rdorman/frilond/rul/dm/deathsnake.html


----------



## Shade (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent work as always, Garnfellow!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 20, 2007)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Thanks to your help, I've posted a conversion of the death snake from issue 4 to my site:



As well as trying to sneak in a conversion of the acrophid, I see  . I've added both of those additions to the Frilond site to my index.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words! 

I just uploaded the conversion of the birch spirit:

http://home.gwi.net/~rdorman/frilond/rul/dm/birchspirit.htm


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 21, 2007)

Funky. I've added that to my index too


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 15, 2008)

Some good soul started a "Let's Review White Dwarf Magazine" thread over on RPGnet. Interesting stuff, and it's filling in some details from the very earliest issues. I've updated the index to include new info on issues 1 (no monsters) and 2 (which had a couple of monsters that eventually appeared in the Fiend Folio, most notably the bloodhawk).


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 15, 2008)

Bother. Now I'll have to track down a copy of issue #2 . (My collection only spans from #3-93 at the moment.)

Which reminds me: Issue #93 contains the Were-Gannet and the Woozle. I'm not sure I'd really count either of them as a serious creature, but they are there.


----------



## ilgatto (Oct 30, 2009)

Wasn't there a six-legged gerbil in WD28 "Operation Counterstrike"? Can't remember whether the text actually gives some stats - perhaps there was a general entry on six-legged versions of 'regular' creatures somewhere at the beginning of the text. I also seem to remember something about an armor of X-something or something-X in same, and possibly some dark fluid or ooze?


Still working on the autograph.


----------



## ilgatto (Oct 30, 2009)

*More WD monsters*

On the same note and still off the top of my head: there is a Giant Under The Dyke in WD68 "Plague from the Past" (and possibly a Wine Weird, a water weird variety; don't remember if Her Ladyship is actually a Ghost or something else); there is a Jackdaw (minimal stats) in WD66 "The Philosopher's Stone" (as well as young versions of some animals in a room on one of the upper levels); I think there are a Carbuncle and a Berbalang in WD18 "The Halls of Tizun Thane"; there is a Were-Yelg version of the Yelg in WD44 "Fiend Factory: Tribes and Tribulations"; the adventure "Chaos from Mt. Dorren" (WD26?) features Pterodactyls or Pteranodons.


----------



## ilgatto (Oct 31, 2009)

*Additional Monsters from White Dwarf Magazine*

After checking some early White Dwarfs, I came up with the following:

WD 2 (Aug/Sept 1977): Spinescale (Ian Livingstone), Dune Stalker (Ian Livingstone), (The) Ning (Ian Livingstone), Giant Caterpillar (Ian Livingstone), Bloodhawk (Ian Livingstone).

WD 4 (Dec 1977/Jan 1978), "Monsters Mild & Malign": Glitch (Chris Pettus, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Droll (Mark Norton, from _Dungeoneer),_ Smoke Creature (Mark Norton, from _Dungeoneer),_ Smoke Demon (Harley Petterson, from _News from Bree),_ Typo (Lee Gold, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Mind Drain (Wayne Shaw), Ibem (from _Dungeoneer #3),_ Black Leech (Larry Stehle, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Black Orc (Chris Bursey, from _News from Bree), _Death Snake (Bill Bleut, from _Alarums & Excursions)._

White Dwarf #4 also has adventure tips for a 'Carollian adventure' in Alice in Dungeonland, by Don Turnbull, perhaps EX1 avant la lettre. It describes Giant Tiger -Flowers which transform in weretigers and features Lewis Carroll, Robinson Duckworth, Prima aka Lorina Carlotta Liddell, Secunda aka Alice Pleasance Liddell and Tertia aka Edith Lidell. No stats for any of them.

WD 5 (Feb/March 1978), "Monsters Mild & Malign": Beholder Variant - Fuzzy (Paul Jaquays, from _Dungeoneer Vol1 No 2),_ Beholder Variant - Steely (Paul Jaquays, from _Dungeoneer Vol1 No 2),_  Cyborg (Wayne Shaw), Cyclops (Wayne Shaw), Manta (Wayne Shaw, from _All the World's Monsters Vol 1),_ Cynopard (Jim Bolton), Banth (Jay Saylor/Rodney Tobar, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Kzin (Mark Swanson, from _Alarums & Excursions), _Sphex (Nicolai Shapero, from _Alarums & Excursions,_ after Murray Leistner, _Exploration Team),_ Gremlin (Martin Easterbrook, from _News from Bree),_ Demon - Bogy (Bear Hedberg, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Imps (Mark Norton, from _Dungeoneer),_ Iron Demon (Glenn Bascow, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Mobil Diss (Jim Ward, from _Dungeoneer),_ Threep (Robert Hollandier, from _Alarums & Excursions),_ Goldeater (Lee Gold, from _Alarums & Excursions)._ 

WD 6 (April/May 1978), "A Place in the Wilderness": Dragon Spider (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Termagant (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Blue Horror (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Striding Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Longhorned Murderer (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Fiend (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters),_ Jugger (Lewis Pulsipher, after Jack Vance, _The Dragon Masters).

_WD 6 (April/May 1978), "Fiend Factory": Nilbog (Roger Musson, after Nick Best), _et al._

WD 7 (June/July 1978), "Fiend Factory": Withra (Don Turnbull), _et al._

WD 8 (Aug/Sept 1978), "Fiend Factory": Tween (Ian Waugh, after Clifford D Simak, _Halfling),_ Chaoticus Simbioticus (Roger Musson), _et al._

WD 9 (Oct/Nov 1978), "Fiend Factory": Svart (Cricky Hitchcock, after Alan Garner, _The Weirdstone of Brinsingamen),_ Urchin - Black Urchin (Nick Louth), Urchin - Green Urchin (Nick Louth), Urchin - Red Urchin (Nick Louth), Urchin - Yellow Urchin (Nick Louth), Urchin - Silver Urchin (Nick Louth), _et al._

WD 9 (Oct/Nov 1978), "The Lichway: Complete Mini-Dungeon": Throat Leech (Ian Livingstone; also in WD 6), Svart (of the Green Star) (Cricky Hitchcock, after Alan Garner, _The Weirdstone of Brinsingamen;_ also in Fiend Factory), Susurrus (Albie Fiore), Spinescale (Ian Livingstone; also in WD 2).

WD 10 (Dec 1978/Jan 1979), "Fiend Factory": Mimble (Tony Briskham), _et al._

WD 12 (April/May 1979), "Pool of the Standing Stones": Demi-Devil (Bill Howard).

WD 13 (June/July 1979), "Fiend Factory": Doombat (Julian Lawrence), Terithran (Ronald Hall), Imp, Fire (Martin Stollery), Imp, Smoke (Martin Stollery), Imp, Steam (Martin Stollery), Imp, Molten (Martin Stollery), _et al._


----------



## ilgatto (Oct 31, 2009)

*More Monsters from White Dwarf Magazine - continued*

WD 15 (Oct/Nov 1979), "Fiend Factory": Heat Monster (Brian Henstock), Tacharanid (John Evans/Deirdre Evans), Dragon Dog (John T Sapienza, Jr), Time Freezer (Guy Shearer), Pebble Gnome (William Maddox), _et al.

_WD 16 (Dec 1979/Jan 1980), "Chronicle Monsters: Inspired by The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, The Unbeliever": Raver (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Evil Cormorant (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Ur-Vile (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Vile (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Waynhim (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Cavewight (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Kresh (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Ranyhyn (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Ramen (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Bloodguard (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Seareach Giant (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Jheherrin (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever),_ Unfettered One (Lewis Pulsipher, after Stephen Donaldson,_ The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever)._


----------



## ilgatto (Oct 31, 2009)

*More Monsters from White Dwarf Magazine - continued II*

WD 17 "Fiend Factory" also has errata for WD 16 "Fiend Factory".

WD 18 (April/May 1980), "Fiend Factory: Inspired by Fiction": Mandrake People (Glen Godard, after Thomas Burnett Swann, _Manor of the Roses_ in _The Dolphin and the Deep),_ Hound of Kerenos (after Michael Moorcock, _The Bull and the Spear),_ Phung (Simon Tilbrook, after Jack Vance, _City of the Chash),_ Couerl (after A E van Vogt, _Black Destroyer)._

WD 18 (April/May 1980), "The Halls of Tizune Thane": Bloodhawk (Ian Livingstone; also in WD 2 and spelled differently), Nandie (Albie Fiore), Nandie-Bear (Albie Fiore), Carbuncle (Albie Fiore; also in WD 8), Berbalang (Albie Fiore; also in WD 11), Shadow Dancer (Albie Fiore), Green Gremlin (Albie Fiore), Gu'en-Deeko (Albie Fiore), Necrophidius (Simon Tilbrook; also in WD 7).


----------



## ilgatto (Nov 1, 2009)

*More Monsters from White Dwarf Magazine - continued IV*

White Dwarf 19, “Treasure Chest. Non-Player Characters” also has some NPCs: Edwin (Julian Lawrence); Adondel (Will Stephenson); Bromosel ‘The Torch’ (Callum Forbes); Domestus (Will Stephenson); Kelmar (Stephen Mills); Fred, Bill & Charley (Andrew Lucas); Gornli (Andrew Lucas); Felix the Newsteller (Graham Brand); Marte Tollovox (M. Gascoigne); Roban Rodan (M Gascoigne).

WD 20 (Aug/Sep 1980), “Dungeons & ... Dragoons?”: Egyptians (Phil Masters), Assyrians (Phil Masters), Heroic-Era Greeks (Phil Masters), Greek Hoplites (Phil Masters), Persian Immortals (Phil Masters), Han Chinese (Phil Masters), Roman Legionaries (Phil Masters), Celts (Phil Masters), Ostrogoths (Phil Masters), Huns (Phil Masters), Byzantines (Phil Masters), Arthurian Britons (Phil Masters), Carolingian Franks (Phil Masters), Vikings (Phil Masters), Mongols (Phil Masters), Samurai (Phil Masters), Aztecs (Phil Masters).


WD 20 (Aug/Sept 1980), "Fiend Factory: Mini-wilderness scenario for 4th-6th level adventurers": Water Leaper (Roger E. Moore), _et al._


 White Dwarf 20 “Fiend Factory” also has competition featuring pictures of flymen and requiring competitors to make up stats for them.


WD 21 (Oct/Nov 1980), “Fiend Factory. One-Eye Canyon  - Mini-Wilderness Scenario, 5th-7th Level": Brothers of the Pine (Julian Lawrence), Enslaver (Roger E. Moore), Micemen (Stephen Norledge), Dragon Warriors (Tony Wilson), Grey Sqaargs (Graham Head), Cyclops (Albie Fiore), _et al._


WD 22 (Dec 1980/Jan 1981), "Fiend Factory: The Heavy Brigade": The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Ian Cooper): Lom, Ogaa, Samazan, and Ky (Ian Cooper), Ungoliant - Queen of the Spiders (Peter Cockburn), Capricorn (Roger E. Moore), Crystal Golem (Robert Outram).

WD 23 (Feb/Mar 1981), "Fiend Factory: The Flymen"  and “The Hive of the Hrrr’l”: Flyman (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Drones (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Artisans (Daniel Collerton), Flyman Warriors (Daniel Collerton), Flyguard (Daniel Collerton), Flymage (Daniel Collerton), Northflies (Daniel Collerton), Sandflies (Daniel Collerton).

WD 24 (April/May 1981), "The Lair of Maldred the Mighty": Doombat (Julian Lawrence; also in _WD13), et al_.

WD 25 (Jun/Jul 1981), “Fiend Factory. The Black Manse”: Dream Demons (Phil Masters), Brain Suckers (John R. Gordon), _et al._


WD 26 (Aug/Sept 1981), "Fiend Factory: Dire Tribes": Forest Giant - Sentinel (M. Newton), Forest Giant - Rancorous (M. Newton), Forest Giant - Eschel (M. Newton), _et al._


WD 27 (Oct/Nov 1981), "Fiend Factory: Near Misses": Greenman (Brendan Bulger, after Edgar Rice Burroughs, _John Carter, Warlord of Mars_ novels), _et al._

WD 28 (Dec 1981/Jan 1982), “Operation Counterstrike”: Sand Squid (Marcus L. Rowland), Ralkans (Marcus L. Rowland), Armour of Xiwt (Marcus L. Rowland), Bubbling Black Liquid (Marcus L. Rowland).


 White Dwarf 28 “Operation Counterstrike” was based on H. G. Wells, _War of the Worlds_ and contains many references to other monsters, usually limited to but a few words:


*1)* All monsters in the “Random Encounters on Ralkan Surface Table” are “native Ralkan species”. Thus, one would get something like:


 * Giant Scorpion – Ralkan
 * Giant Ant – Ralkan
 * Giant Centipede – Ralkan
 * Giant Lizard – Ralkan
 * Air Elemental – Ralkan
 * Trapper – Ralkan
 * Wind Walker – Ralkan
 * Giant Rat – Ralkan


 I suppose these could all be quite similar to regular D&D versions, except that the next bit reads: “and all vertebrates are of the six-legged variety”. Is a giant lizard a vertebrate? If so, that would mean:


 * Giant Six-Legged Lizard – Ralkan


 Later on in the adventure, the  text describes a colony of pseudo-gerbils. The text below the table “Random Encounters in Caves 24-26” seems to indicate that the Giant Rat – Ralkan from above is actually a pseudo-gerbil. Hence:


 * Pseudo-Gerbil (– Ralkan?)


 Since the Sand Squid is on the table “Random Encounters on Ralkan Surface”, one could argue:


 * Sand Squid – Ralkan


*2)* Ralkans have psionically endowed specimens, leaders, adults, young, budding adults, character classes; there also appear ‘genetically modified Ralkan clones’;


*3)* There are descriptions of “combat-type robots”, which could be treated as monsters:


 * Construct - Ralkan Combat Robot (?)


*4)* The table “Random Encounters in Caves 24-26” features carrion crawlers, giant spider, phase spiders, giant rats, stirges, rot grubs, giant slug, and yellow mould, all of the Ralkan variety and with vertebrates having six legs. Thus:


 * Carrion Crawler – Ralkan
 * Giant Spider – Ralkan
 * Giant Six-Legged Rat or Giant Six-Legged Rat – Ralkan
 * Stirge – Ralkan
 * Rot Grub – Ralkan
 * Giant Slug – Ralkan
 * Yellow Mold – Ralkan


WD 28 (Dec 1981/Jan 1982), "Fiend Factory: Out of the Woods": Whispering Tongues (Simon Miller), _et al._


WD 29 (Feb/Mar 1982), "Fiend Factory: The Desert Light - Mini-scenario for 5th-6th level characters": Giant Sandcrab (Roger E. Moore), Anubi (Andy Wouldham), Anubi – Kail (Andy Wouldham), Shim-Shari (Glenn Godard), Argorian Wormkin (Barney Sloane). 

WD 31 (June/July 1982), "Fiend Factory: In search of a Fool - D&D mini-adventure for 4th/5th level adventurers": Daoine Sidhe (Daniel Collerton), Leanan-Sidhe (Craig Cartmell), Lorelei Willow (Roger E. Moore), _et al._



WD 32 (Aug 1982), “Lore of the Ring”: Nazgûl (Stephen Bland; after J. R. R. Tolkien, _Lord of the Rings); _Winged Beast (Stephen Bland; after J. R. R. Tolkien, _Lord of the Rings)._


WD 32 (Aug 1982), “Fiend Factory. Little Things”: Greaten Raven (Roger E. Moore), Nightling (Phil Masters), Qothe (Bob Greenwade), Wyrmlet (Peter Ryding), Mara (Simon Craddock).

WD 33 (Sep 1982), “Fiend Factory. All in the Mind”: Psitan (Andy Wouldham), Psi-Mule (Phil Masters), Giant Mole (Roger E. Moore), Grimp (L. Barton), _et al._


WD 35 (Nov 1982), “Fiend Factory. Lord of Kanuu”: Spidron (John R. Gordon, after TV-series _The Tomorrow People), et al._


WD 36 (Dec 1982), “Fiend Factory. The Loculi”: Loculi (Eric Hall)


WD 37 (Jan 1983), “Fiend Factory. Species Special”: Weed-Delver (Barney Sloane), Weed-Delver – Octarni (Barney Sloane), Weed-Delver – Ryll (Barney Sloane), Crestcat (Graham Head, after James H. Schmitz, _Novice,_ in _Analog and Science Fiction and Science Fact),_ Javukchari (Phil Masters), Antman – Soldier (Huw Roberts), Antman – Worker (Huw Roberts).


WD 38 (Feb 1983), “Fiend Factory. Faerie Denizens”: Gwyllion (Alan E. Paull), Bogles (Alan E. Paull), Redcaps (Alan E. Paull), Bean-Nighe (Alan E. Paull), Fay Stirge (Alan E. Paull), Spriggans (Alan E. Paull), Duergar (Alan E. Paull), Phooka (Alan E. Paull), Black Annis (Alan E. Paull).


----------



## Wulfwise (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all
I'm new to this forum. Came accross this thread looking for details of the conversions of the Ur-Viles etc (from the Chronicles of Thomas Covernant, The Unbeliever)
White Dwarf Issue 16 - Dec/Jan 1779/1980.
Hopefully someone has a copy of this issue - better yet a PDF 
Thanks in advance


----------

